# lookin for a job...



## eva (Nov 11, 2008)

hi everyone out there...I'm Evelyn from the Philippines graduate of a caregiver course.And working as a caregiver in the Philippines...Can you give me some advice on how to apply in other countries...I'm a hardworking person...It's so sad that i have a families in abroad but they can't help me for some reason...Can you pls give me some info...about caregiver job...?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

As far as I know, there is no shortage of such workers in the US. If you had a nursing degree from one of the Philippine schools that require the US nursing exams you would have an excellent chance of emigrating to the United States. However, training as a caregiver probably won't help. For you to get a work visa, a company would have to prove it couldn't hire an American citizen or someone with a green card, which would be difficult. Even then, there is a lottery once qualified.

Your relatives may not be willing to help you because they can't. It used to be that aunts, uncles, and cousins could sponsor immigrants. But now only parents, children, brothers and sisters qualify. And, by sponsoring you, they are agreeing to support you, which may not be possible for them.


----------



## eva (Nov 11, 2008)

hello synthia...
Thank you for your information about my job courses....And now I understand,but still hoping to find a job in other countries...Thank you again Mam...


----------

